# Wanted to Buy Tivo HD With lifetime



## sparkyrc (Nov 6, 2011)

Wanted to buy.....Tivo HD or Series 3 in excellent condition with valid lifetime subscription. Can pay up to $350 shipped to Ft. Myers Fl 33919

I'm new here, but have over 450 positive feedback 100% on EBAY. Recently won one but the seller reneged as he said he was a Tivo employee, and the subscription was not transferable.

Tom


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

sparkyrc said:


> Wanted to buy.....Tivo HD or Series 3 in excellent condition with valid lifetime subscription. Can pay up to $350 shipped to Ft. Myers Fl 33919
> 
> I'm new here, but have over 450 positive feedback 100% on EBAY. Recently won one but the seller reneged as he said he was a Tivo employee, and the subscription was not transferable.
> 
> Tom


I'd try eBay again. Last I saw the 160GB (S3HD) models were going for about $300 plus shipping.


----------



## slxgru2003 (Nov 10, 2011)

I think you should get this trough ebay only. I, as many others, have been waiting with GREAT anticipation for the Series 3 to finally come out. I must admit that the $800 price tag is almost rediculous considering how much you can rent an HD cable DVR for. I hate the HD cable DVR I use, but it's basically free. Also, for the price, I would have expected hardware capable of lightning fast responses, which does not seem to be the case based on the PCW review. Note: I have to admit that my Series 2 device response time has noticably slowed with all the useless feature upgrades TiVo continues load into its system. It's getting to the point, that I want to start choosing what features I want to include, so that I can keep my TiVo running fast. I use very little of the new capabilites TiVo has added to the system. The only feature I use is the Recently Deleted folder. I don't need to connect to the Internet for photos, weather, etc. etc. I have a PC for that, (which responds far fastyer than my now OS bloated TiVo).


----------

